# PHP doesn't work

## Pulie

Hi,

Im trying to install PHP and get it working with apache2 with no luck what so ever. 

tried

```
emerge php
```

tried all the stable versions with the same results every time.

tried installing apache2 again too, actually just did emerge world, with no change to the problem.

```
fuji ~ # php -v

-su: php: komentoa ei löydy
```

```
fuji ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 83 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

help and advice needed

----------

## DONAHUE

restore /etc/apache2/httpd.conf to its original condition -- I'd 

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

emerge -C apache php

rm  /etc/conf.d/apache2/httpd.conf

emerge apache php
```

edit the APACHE2_OPTS= line in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to read  *Quote:*   

> APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"

 

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

----------

## Pulie

Than you for the fast reply. 

Did everything you suggested in that order. Still have the error:

```

fuji ~ # vim /etc/conf.d/apache2

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"

```

```
fuji ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 83 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

There was some errors after installing PHP, maybe they give some information?

```
* Configuration file installed as

 *     /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

 * You may want to edit it before turning the module on in /etc/conf.d/apache2

 * 

!!! Error: Bad target

exiting

 * Switched cli to use php:5.4

 * 

!!! Error: Bad target

exiting

 * Switched fpm to use php:5.4

 * 

!!! Error: Bad target

exiting

 * Switched apache2 to use php:5.4

 * 

 * Make sure that PHP_TARGETS in /etc/make.conf includes php5-4 in order

 * to compile extensions for the 5.4 ABI

 * 

 * 

 * This ebuild installed a version of php.ini based on php.ini-development version.

 * You can chose which version of php.ini to install by default by setting PHP_INI_VERSION to either

 * 'production' or 'development' in /etc/make.conf

 * Both versions of php.ini can be found in /usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13

 * 

 * For more details on how minor version slotting works (PHP_TARGETS) please read the upgrade guide:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-upgrading.xml

 * 
```

make.conf

```
USE=" jpeg gif 3dnow dvd dvdr truetype joystick matroska mmx music nvidia dri xvid java apache2 mysql php gnome gtk mozilla firefox unicode aac session X  -arts -esd -kde"

LINGUAS="fi"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-4"

APACHE2_MODULES="php php5 mysql"

PHP_INI_VERSION="development"

```

----------

## Pulie

seems as though there is no php installed what so ever!

```
fuji ~ # php -v

-su: php: komentoa ei löydy

```

----------

## destroyedlolo

should be interesting to see the output of

```
emerge -vp php
```

Are U sure also emerge php succeeded ?

----------

## DONAHUE

assuming that emerge php in fact failed, the contents of the build log become very interesting; 

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php/temp/build.log
```

 and post the url returned. If that fails,

```
 emerge php | wgetpaste
```

and post the url.

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4" in make.conf may be worthwhile; I am on PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" even though php-5.4.13 is installed.

----------

## Pulie

yea, the installation finished correctly dispite the error messages I mentioned. By the way, when I installed the previous stable version those error messages were gone, but the problem still existed..

```

fuji ~ # emerge -pv php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-5.4.13:5.4  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter fpm gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif -firebird -flatfile -frontbase -ftp -gd -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -spell -sqlite -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

fuji ~ # 

```

```
fuji ~ # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php/temp/build.log

/usr/bin/wgetpaste: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php/temp/build.log No such file found.

fuji ~ # 
```

now, emerging php again, I'll post the results after a while now..

----------

## Pulie

this *could* be some stupid noob mistake, I haven't used gentoo for many years, just did a fresh install two months ago.

----------

## Pulie

now apache has died also..

tried it without the -D PHP5 switch

```
fuji ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

Syntax error on line 110 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *Pulie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> APACHE2_MODULES="php php5 mysql"
> ...

 

Your APACHE2_MODULES have to contains all the modules you need. As example, mine is 

```
APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_file authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_user autoindex cgi dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env filter info log_config mime negotiation setenvif status unique_id userdir "
```

And it has to match the content of /etc/conf.d/apache2's APACHE2_OPTS

So, at a glance :

 mysql : I'm not sure it is really needed. I mean, mysql is used by PHP, not by apache itself (but if apache is doing authentication against your db, which is unlikely)

 as you can see, mine doesn't contain php5 : it's because the link b/w PHP and Apache is configured at apache level. So in my package.use, I have 

```
dev-lang/php apache2 bzip2 cli -gdbm gd-external -hash iconv -nls -phar sharedmem soap -threads 
```

Others like postgres are coming from my global use flags.

More info here : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-installing.xml

----------

## Pulie

http://bpaste.net/show/92530/

----------

## Pulie

still not working..

----------

## DONAHUE

in /etc/portage/make.conf:

change to PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4" 

delete APACHE2_MODULES="php php5 mysql" 

delete PHP_INI_VERSION="development"

add to USE="php apache2"

emerge apache php

----------

## Pulie

fuji ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 149 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to stop

----------

## DONAHUE

```
gcc-config -l 
```

make sure one of them is selected

```
gcc-config <a choice>
```

 if selection is needed

run no matter what happened above:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge --oneshot libtool

emerge lafilefixer perl-cleaner python-updater gentoolkit php

perl-cleaner all

python-updater

lafilefixer --justfixit

revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Pulie

well, did everything you suggested, still same result, no php found...

could this be a portage issue?

----------

## Christian99

Is the file (should be a symlink) /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so actually there?

If it's missing, u can use eselect to create the symlink.

(eg "eselect php set apache2 php5.4" )

the problem "Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration " thing sounds like you are using apache 2.4. Is this right? they made some changes since 2.2, Including the removal of such stuff like Order, Allow Deny....

Read here please: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html

In short: change your apache configs accordingly or use the module access_compat which delivers these statements.

This is also needed, if you use some webapps that use .htaccess files that aren't adopted to the new configuration and u don't want to update them manually.

----------

## Pulie

hmm, libphp5.so is not found...

```
fuji ~ # ls /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so

ls: tiedostoa /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so ei voi käsitellä: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole

fuji ~ # ls /usr/lib/apache2/modules/

mod_actions.so          mod_cgi.so         mod_log_config.so

mod_alias.so            mod_cgid.so        mod_logio.so

mod_auth_basic.so       mod_dav.so         mod_mem_cache.so

mod_authn_alias.so      mod_dav_fs.so      mod_mime.so

mod_authn_anon.so       mod_dav_lock.so    mod_mime_magic.so

mod_authn_dbm.so        mod_deflate.so     mod_negotiation.so

mod_authn_default.so    mod_dir.so         mod_rewrite.so

mod_authn_file.so       mod_disk_cache.so  mod_setenvif.so

mod_authz_dbm.so        mod_env.so         mod_speling.so

mod_authz_default.so    mod_expires.so     mod_ssl.so

mod_authz_groupfile.so  mod_ext_filter.so  mod_status.so

mod_authz_host.so       mod_file_cache.so  mod_unique_id.so

mod_authz_owner.so      mod_filter.so      mod_userdir.so

mod_authz_user.so       mod_headers.so     mod_usertrack.so

mod_autoindex.so        mod_include.so     mod_vhost_alias.so

mod_cache.so            mod_info.so
```

and apache version is 2.2

```

fuji ~ # emerge -pv apache

 * Last emerge --sync was Sun Mar 24 17:05:01 2013.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.24:2

```

----------

## Pulie

but the main proble i think is this:

```
fuji ~ # php -v

-su: php: komentoa ei löydy

```

it doesn't even find php??!

I have emerged it many times now!

----------

## Christian99

what says eselect php list cli?

php can be installed in slots and you can select the version u want to use with eselect.

also /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: use eselect to create the symlink.

----------

## Pulie

```
fuji ~ # eselect php list cli

  (none found)  
```

----------

## Maitreya

Well that was to be expected.

The emerge was able to build but apparently it did not install correctly

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: Bad target
> 
> exiting
> ...

 

----------

## Christian99

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> !!! Error: Bad target
> ...

 

hmm, i mist that...

do you have genttolkit installed? can u post output of "equery f php" please?

if not post the file /var/db/pkg/dev-lang/php-5.4.13/CONTENTS

----------

## Pulie

```
fuji ~ # equery f php

 * Searching for php ...

 * Contents of dev-lang/php-5.4.13:

/etc

/etc/apache2

/etc/apache2/modules.d

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/20php5.4

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/php-fpm

/etc/php

/etc/php/apache2-php5.4

/etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext

/etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active

/etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini

/etc/php/cli-php5.4

/etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext

/etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active

/etc/php/cli-php5.4/php.ini

/etc/php/fpm-php5.4

/etc/php/fpm-php5.4/ext

/etc/php/fpm-php5.4/ext-active

/etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php-fpm.conf

/etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php.ini

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/apache2

/usr/lib/apache2/modules

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/.keep_dev-lang_php-5.4

/usr/lib/php5.4

/usr/lib/php5.4/apache2

/usr/lib/php5.4/apache2/libphp5.so

/usr/lib/php5.4/bin

/usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php

/usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-config

/usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-fpm

/usr/lib/php5.4/bin/phpize

/usr/lib/php5.4/include

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/TSRM.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/readdir.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.w32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config_common.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_nw.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_win32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_alloc.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_build.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_builtin_functions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_closures.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.nw.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.w32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_constants.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_dtrace.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_dynamic_array.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_errors.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_exceptions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_execute.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_extensions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_float.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_gc.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_globals.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_globals_macros.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_hash.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_highlight.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_indent.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_parser.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner_defs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_interfaces.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_istdiostream.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_iterators.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_parser.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner_defs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_list.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_llist.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_multibyte.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_multiply.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_object_handlers.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_objects.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_objects_API.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_operators.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ptr_stack.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_qsort.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_signal.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_stack.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_static_allocator.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_stream.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_string.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_strtod.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ts_hash.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_types.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_variables.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_def.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_config.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_structs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/php_date.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/dom

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/dom/xml_common.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/php_ereg.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/php_regex.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cclass.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cname.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex2.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/utils.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/filter

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/filter/php_filter.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_adler32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_crc32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_fnv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_gost.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_haval.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_joaat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_md.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_ripemd.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_sha.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_snefru.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_tiger.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_types.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_whirlpool.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_bsd_iconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_glibc_iconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_ibm_iconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_iconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_libiconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv_aliased_libiconv.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv_supports_errno.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_php_iconv_h_path.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_php_iconv_impl.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/json

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/json/php_json.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/libxml

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/libxml/php_libxml.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/config.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/eaw_table.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_8bit.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_pass.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_wchar.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_allocators.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_consts.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_convert.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_defs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_encoding.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_filter_output.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_ident.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_language.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_memory_device.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_string.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbstring.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/php_mbregex.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/php_onig_compat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/pcre

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/mod_files.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/mod_user.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/php_session.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/php_spl.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_array.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_directory.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_dllist.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_engine.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_exceptions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_fixedarray.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_functions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_heap.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_observer.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/base64.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/basic_functions.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crc32.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits_ext.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits_sapi.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_blowfish.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_freesec.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/css.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/cyr_convert.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/datetime.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/dl.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/exec.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/file.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/flock_compat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/fsock.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/head.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/html.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/html_tables.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/info.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/md5.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/microtime.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/pack.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/pageinfo.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_array.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_assert.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_browscap.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_dir.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_dns.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_ext_syslog.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_filestat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_fopen_wrappers.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_ftok.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_http.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_image.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_incomplete_class.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_iptc.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_lcg.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_link.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_mail.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_math.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_metaphone.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_rand.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str_public.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_standard.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_string.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_type.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_uuencode.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_var.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_versioning.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/proc_open.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/quot_print.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/scanf.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/sha1.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/streamsfuncs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/uniqid.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/url.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner_ex.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/winver.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml/expat_compat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/include

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/SAPI.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/build-defs.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/fopen_wrappers.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/logos.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_compat.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_config.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_content_types.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_getopt.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_globals.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_ini.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_logos.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_main.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_memory_streams.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_network.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_open_temporary_file.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_output.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_reentrancy.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_scandir.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_streams.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_syslog.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_ticks.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_variables.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_version.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/rfc1867.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/snprintf.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/spprintf.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_context.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_filter_api.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_glob_wrapper.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_mmap.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_plain_wrapper.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_transport.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_userspace.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_streams_int.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/win32_internal_function_disabled.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/win95nt.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi/cli

/usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi/cli/cli.h

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/Makefile.global

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/acinclude.m4

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/config.guess

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/config.sub

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/libtool.m4

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/ltmain.sh

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/mkdep.awk

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/phpize.m4

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/run-tests.php

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/scan_makefile_in.awk

/usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/shtool

/usr/lib/php5.4/man

/usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1

/usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1/php-config.1

/usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1/phpize.1

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13

/usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13/php.ini-development.bz2

/usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13/php.ini-production.bz2

/usr/share/php5

/usr/share/php5/.keep_dev-lang_php-5.4

fuji ~ # 

```

dir /etc

dir /etc/php

dir /etc/php/fpm-php5.4

dir /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/ext

obj /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php-fpm.conf f5d9ca790765767d7cbf689dcbd97d3d 1367524200

obj /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php.ini a2dda4816ccf1d7a03601dd96f2242d0 1367524200

dir /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/ext-active

dir /etc/php/cli-php5.4

dir /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext

obj /etc/php/cli-php5.4/php.ini a2dda4816ccf1d7a03601dd96f2242d0 1367524200

dir /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active

dir /etc/php/apache2-php5.4

dir /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext

obj /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini a2dda4816ccf1d7a03601dd96f2242d0 1367524201

dir /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active

dir /etc/init.d

obj /etc/init.d/php-fpm 60879f626b75a15d5c2317e37228592c 1367524200

dir /etc/env.d

obj /etc/env.d/20php5.4 4f29fedf0e6b588da990ebf57fabbef2 1367524202

dir /etc/apache2

dir /etc/apache2/modules.d

obj /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf 5ded138e9c0327ece84e3ec4caa982dd 1367524201

dir /usr

dir /usr/share

dir /usr/share/php5

obj /usr/share/php5/.keep_dev-lang_php-5.4 d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e 1367524199

dir /usr/share/doc

dir /usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13

obj /usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13/php.ini-development.bz2 17c27fb419966ed6567016c3cf39d12d 1367524201

obj /usr/share/doc/php-5.4.13/php.ini-production.bz2 e6b57c6612f3424f09867365e651664d 1367524201

dir /usr/lib

dir /usr/lib/php5.4

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/man

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1/phpize.1 be3704423f3837678b0c3b4bf5cfcf65 1367524171

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/man/man1/php-config.1 a84cb4f2f07c5ce47f88809bb444c565 1367524171

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/bin

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-fpm 9d47e4d384cb8b5dd2fd5d7c8c20e423 1367524206

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php d1d548b75ad001b6927fdbb5f1701b8e 1367524206

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/phpize 9bb159b00f7277968bea15c44a50f55c 1367524170

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-config ecc82694e069e178357ae250e50b1e9d 1367524202

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/apache2

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/apache2/libphp5.so 62a49ae80431de5cafdbbf95e837a5c0 1367524206

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/lib

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/shtool 4e19e5dcfc576fed9477782d9aca6526 1367524168

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/acinclude.m4 e33a182c4f037adb34b69c6aa9a1c822 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/run-tests.php b16c830cf53b215a13a3c1fc6dbe0041 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/config.sub ea6d0496ae12ffbdaa34deada8f835c5 1367524168

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/libtool.m4 9a83b3a61cfc6e60c4801802a0cbb10d 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/scan_makefile_in.awk 4a62ee6de5330996070a1f138c574039 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/phpize.m4 629682a2f8e7f4b130bf521dca955bf8 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/ltmain.sh 3ac3b38c5144ac5465f9b33b29483a80 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/Makefile.global 6a1b10638fb97eed932f3fb1a1d03da1 1367524169

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/config.guess 784b3fdd193954ffd21cad9c484272cf 1367524168

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/lib/build/mkdep.awk 450d5e4716460220c90cdeca9ced1480 1367524169

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_llist.h 0fa67d95e6ce8d7fb9ad73941af2f4cc 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_parser.h 3d2625dea35d9c4ea4719ba7f25a4ef2 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_execute.h dffea248f152a7e660c7650a7c5964a7 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ts_hash.h 01075be327be913d2f1e06818d3668fb 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_globals.h 7e172439ff2af832ab05b900198c05ca 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_dtrace.h 99249afb486b306a1cfdf2b5cfa4b339 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h 211708c655216332ca6d85049e62cf53 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_errors.h 9a4088d40e31e48c1d85645e63572161 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_qsort.h b6e6a1c8906a675d3d0fb4503d861d02 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_multiply.h 81a9e70be107ab69ce542a8328cd431f 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_types.h 321388d8a45961cc776c174f536eee7f 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h 3182edd1ea8463f17e000332fb4957d4 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h 7856ab180b21a8f1a546cdd2983b7851 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_interfaces.h 0cbe3a95d0165d401983efde2daf19da 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_list.h 02fce543ed49d60fd8ac566247fa9842 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_parser.h 0513a7a94f7bbe8f32deb97c78ddc847 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_variables.h 63a4cde4092ebbabd276a6d6617ae70f 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_signal.h a80dbd06715089814440eaba2eaaa3c9 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_hash.h 528c9f7de24e0ee3afd6e4ff29154056 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h 0d8d286d0c950ba31d02ab8c0d9bf393 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_string.h 0648045108a733bc66b51d888a48bdf4 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_indent.h 9a39221c7da713e08d78ddbcf296c7c2 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ptr_stack.h 51c6d21dde3f5599a773787822718948 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_objects.h b033f01c994bed97aa37476328f73e07 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.w32.h 53c206c47f939019dc5701ef7b56f341 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_config.nw.h 37779836c4018be35678c4de6b897d44 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner.h ecd50d08804eb4e644ce358f5ac55dec 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner_defs.h f08823b6b4c4a71aed0e01fbf7a9be82 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_build.h 5c132e012371e1e42b804f02f8d583dc 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_stream.h 345bdb46f5491ccf4c894516b16e1688 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_strtod.h e80f0eb8ddb52b4df2b13bcdd5ccb3e9 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_istdiostream.h 8cb770470b48a1cda13f8d798ce65762 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_alloc.h 5dc41206c72197f40eea95442f2e0c2f 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner_defs.h d1de5fa28e4aa9e6c21560b53f01b44e 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h 98f6d46468630f4a982c9f076f5636d0 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner.h ccfa65a5503a615bad1bdee932fdf272 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend.h abb527dc217202384da4863f835bc949 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_stack.h 4320e886d5f09e7ffa31da4882faba6d 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_constants.h b3af227639cdc0fd24d54b64933c471d 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_highlight.h 7408d35016ee18f83037f58db4bce4d8 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_multibyte.h 8df846b1cc09c30924bd9dc7255e8f9d 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_def.h 030def82926126482ee98f2c120e59e5 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm.h 08499682534b06768526857e6697458d 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_float.h d8ff80057312082202d1d1af30377c04 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_dynamic_array.h 537db73b47a3257ca47f237923f50add 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_iterators.h 8395628d095db3bdd0f6eff172d46bb7 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h 969db79b5d2b1f70873e70924f5567fd 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_exceptions.h 7db479e701f3c2e44a6062a3ffe3a4bb 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_objects_API.h 520aae3067e68769c2f0b64b4a2f465a 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_builtin_functions.h 78de28089405a1364bf9d9ed31758297 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_operators.h a51ab7b85021920bffe94d32ed42fce1 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_static_allocator.h dd7e3521041e753771622f52c2d71d79 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_globals_macros.h 121aafd4097ad1dbba7953a5652ed2bc 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_closures.h 77866ed44493c9594575542d717d2fc2 1367524194

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_extensions.h 7e8df761f1b0d4cf7c373a6c2b97bdb0 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_gc.h 8ebd276bcc99e24f70b98c790c70c880 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_object_handlers.h 800eddf5a46dad9aab668362a388a488 1367524195

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/Zend/zend_ini.h 3ee3dd8d00b80c1a42ccf140d0e8e418 1367524195

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/dom

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/dom/xml_common.h cc37c1d134ce9b1adc20dbf57715bd07 1367524181

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/php_mbregex.h 8932b63836339385f61915a1871d4edd 1367524184

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/config.h a237c50d12a8fefcefe012f0479c2379 1367524185

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_8bit.h cf8eb96d30cf41ea6969f3bbd0896619 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_allocators.h 6621fbb57e022d224732dfd379ce3065 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_language.h 750d825debd4a48704cda5ae98a4d3f1 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_wchar.h 7701526803e66b1c6376afc812a62b8d 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/eaw_table.h 7b9611b502622059f87ebfad718dc169 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_consts.h ba03a431596d4daca1d5961bd70b4e9f 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_ident.h e03a21330ba8cc3d220612a3873d65d4 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter_pass.h 5e09e528d977d3ab15cefafbc78b6eda 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_string.h 175a4df95c156448c5aeaafebb2cd5cb 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_filter_output.h 97ae6a0f92791472face7c101ed53011 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_convert.h 16027527c2a4c1d49a7747281892a635 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_encoding.h 8af676aa2d44104855224e0225e7ffcb 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_memory_device.h 0338e2b71a176608774aa5fb86207e36 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfilter.h 62129d7c126b3c3af2fe193621acdc3e 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl/mbfl_defs.h d2bb44da32c0616ffa7f219f96762aab 1367524186

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/php_onig_compat.h fe1edd507d77e1a51404c22cf869c241 1367524185

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/mbstring/mbstring.h df07fba0a1dcd1acf7913442f18767cd 1367524187

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_md.h 29ffe76d3d994ad168f12a0f17dbb102 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_types.h 04356a9373244a6aad6e7f94b7c6cbff 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_fnv.h a7a80e80f3bf106ecc97dcd026df59f5 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_crc32.h fd8bbbe3cc3573116c7fd7d92cc3e294 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_tiger.h a0146f0b037bf46fb4fb52e9edca01d7 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash.h e559edcc47cab73989cf44b287ccedfe 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_haval.h a4d15d45fd57883f8c77ddcd0c24f9fe 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_joaat.h 70c1a3a691c869b09867e6d0dc570e55 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_ripemd.h 5f0833728c104c7bf92b5086480e75d8 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_whirlpool.h da71f43738b8c5f1e66f0755abd47d9f 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_sha.h 0796e2e5c0e429edf004b2765f3a58f5 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_snefru.h c3c33e29b1753f4b1aa69f9e7740777b 1367524183

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_gost.h fab3ed607e84c0fbc942aed8877b99cc 1367524182

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/hash/php_hash_adler32.h 7948fecf14e64451d4d6df2d559a4e51 1367524183

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/pcre

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h 341209ba5bcf30b7d066e3d7727e5b6a 1367524181

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h 86eb8f1164e03c897555028b5abea519 1367524193

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/xml/expat_compat.h 3d779d14e3fcd08b622f7781850fee42 1367524192

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_structs.h 4df9b7ea900758e66305d594cf5527cf 1367524180

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib.h 68f50cdc4ed14cf6ce2ebdb7ed4424d6 1367524180

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_config.h e11c5b07a210803e0c1740ad29d1f105 1367524180

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/php_date.h 4b537f388b4996577f26b0b53d59d544 1367524180

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/filter

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/filter/php_filter.h 5b05818880e78edd7d16798953f032e3 1367524182

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/html.h 2da829cd56934ac66eb11a57145740eb 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits.h c6033d8b7a5ad8dd395969f9800890ba 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/sha1.h 1fcdcaaba41f779ed1caf400832c4a28 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_var.h 1c5ca3dfc3bce18484c016ad1f779c2b 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_freesec.h c9babfa8ee4a643c4171aa59f2fba0c2 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_fopen_wrappers.h 1a0291de6a03e54d2134d15b103b26b3 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_iptc.h edfa137e549823d6d88178dff02e3b4e 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.h 92f897aacd85b2f7b79d360b7da528a6 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str_public.h 950724ab66c3fd6c821503dd1ac64264 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/info.h eb6d95c580931bbb81c7935853d9bb3f 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits_ext.h 99ec3a5aa0294336b4fcf79aa6c652d5 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/md5.h cb9c0daff89f51371aed59d7bcf3e69e 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/css.h ec6dd782f928d77d39904e6576616918 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_dir.h 017c8fa71a8abacd32c7a135c90fd77f 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/basic_functions.h 1aad58e260c659e12d589310e745234b 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crc32.h 740f32e82f09b0301f57d062260c69f2 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_image.h c0261cf11b430f42fd15fee0364ace10 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/file.h 4721a2b60e947e132afa91ef6caa233c 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner_ex.h 1cf096207e53039a101e98120344a5b3 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_ext_syslog.h 1a5727f961b2bb604165e88ca28d9ea0 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/streamsfuncs.h 5615f5bea06771e9e78d93fb4685d6f7 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_blowfish.h 20b3bda9e14f9b006375269a7eb6cb86 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/quot_print.h 0cb8b415e6fd339351e50b7ebcd79663 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/microtime.h 67736d31e9e8420bd2dfff96908ea662 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/fsock.h 71968dfd1f5a86f6678998084c4a72ec 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/winver.h c0a77b227b20420dd2165f47ba1f56ce 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/datetime.h 8064ea5b7b70d7016b7c3dcd803d5453 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_link.h e9342103fb5570036e5a820ff49938a0 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/uniqid.h 7ad057b4e0ddcf4473c1249abfd772f4 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/base64.h 1553fcef3070594a16fe9423286b1532 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_standard.h db957f11cbd8e1817652a5e13079fa81 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_ftok.h 6e96fa8f6c0a1205d7ed665ea0bb164d 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_string.h 8b7a943dc92c9505993c2b9bf3c91198 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_mail.h 16a447a530078d0f015cbbe1e02854ab 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_dns.h 9c9eae2d5cc131644ae59c0f579cc6fe 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/exec.h 907f97aaa0c34a1e76d2471765476e44 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/pageinfo.h 11410e58cf97e6e76bededbe6aed5c75 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_filestat.h b25597ac6f59b091f4c01b52008c4bd4 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/flock_compat.h cfe851a1e87afd00f059cc58831fa879 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str.h 6043c16c663cafc57d8c810065e73515 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/cyr_convert.h 6b05739f2ece5c8d7c86cb31926fba5f 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_array.h 478074876709353b6aa98f8c14e85e52 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_math.h 9dd41d1b18681f5a7b5bb25773dd6d7f 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_assert.h 3405d66cfb6addc1754531ebd02f114f 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_versioning.h 9e9d7c04897484d63b48489b4d07a42a 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/proc_open.h 3de9b152ce10702b7ab69153aaaca46e 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/scanf.h 48b114bacfe27170fcdcb604b4980aea 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt.h 383b3315d6f42bd84a3f9cffcaaf617f 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_http.h c9a361f7e208c793201f86de37717763 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/html_tables.h 97b0908042e75711532f37b62dc5acc8 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_incomplete_class.h 1bf319d51fbef39e0f4fbf18d6a53de0 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/head.h 9656be64f6d8584859928424148c26fa 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/dl.h 339cb734b3b6b3ab44c1cc960401c0af 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_metaphone.h 7551a0426b091f2377e7987fc47ddfcd 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/url.h 928b9308a9ffeb07075a976e2c7f0269 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_rand.h 482a59a65e778d856384e83e84377f17 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/credits_sapi.h d1745449d3cbd1b521019a6efcdd230a 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_browscap.h 29a31a72d85d76834df4df1b9999ee39 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_uuencode.h 22fed2e8fbcc5d80704505008ef00d16 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/pack.h 98e3c6d7dfdc8fc73a6b9e4949311b89 1367524191

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_type.h cf9e9a471f4848c867ad5abc9ff091e7 1367524192

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/standard/php_lcg.h be72ba3a54882e98b9a874dd1e5c5f13 1367524192

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_fixedarray.h dbb75dc459f524e766287aabd49d1d6d 1367524189

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/php_spl.h 18e11cd9051865f8578ee46525b64ee7 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_functions.h d9240caa99b70a21f0d453d7688a6a97 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_engine.h 9e72a4feae3a7cf62629cba47d2988fa 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_array.h d0d5ee7a04a4553d2c4c5329a7d8dacc 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_observer.h 86b25afa70fbcbb05bf5beb487fd3905 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_exceptions.h 7b8a457f2314c2639dccc696c9449998 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_heap.h 9f283fd5ce8cde6c71bf512635f5b615 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h 8802bf74b20e86d3422370680a1b797b 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_directory.h f95a5bdde1d9fced153fb819b565ae96 1367524188

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/spl/spl_dllist.h a7cb82f163a2b55e51c5344b2a1f95ea 1367524188

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/libxml

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/libxml/php_libxml.h 878eece4d9e1a4b4854c77f6f249a4b5 1367524181

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/mod_user.h b9a12e0c677ffdca9fd02bbe8a0c692e 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/php_session.h b39dab74e0d9f5fe63f7b5de093dee02 1367524187

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/session/mod_files.h e1b0eaaa1a1cf4b0b4f0c6310d3f9a2d 1367524187

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/php_ereg.h 1f58571057b3a588b9242c549991a232 1367524180

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cname.h 3e5246defeccb1cd215bb19f17843ad3 1367524181

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex.h c295f937cd92a108102f03b1b8318020 1367524181

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cclass.h 6af9de576c46be9e0d335295d04569e0 1367524181

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex2.h 00a995a6d481fe6205bbc2e606fdef12 1367524181

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/utils.h ab83c16df70566498fe926d42990accd 1367524181

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/ereg/php_regex.h 1185f3c542eb4a4d5215a7eac4569193 1367524180

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/json

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/json/php_json.h 0ba342a25bff978dec5493160f3cf733 1367524184

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv_aliased_libiconv.h 68b329da9893e34099c7d8ad5cb9c940 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_glibc_iconv.h f6920c5c4f95c8e8412553cd01d6c94a 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_php_iconv_h_path.h 75b72217198916309689da5c93e0c160 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_php_iconv_impl.h 48cdbe4bbb2c68ed0b3204905ddf6a3c 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_iconv.h bd222e58f29bc6ceb32f1efbffa3a67f 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_bsd_iconv.h 68b329da9893e34099c7d8ad5cb9c940 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv.h 13346475a316f7722ea7d7438cf3be5c 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_ibm_iconv.h 68b329da9893e34099c7d8ad5cb9c940 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_have_libiconv.h 68b329da9893e34099c7d8ad5cb9c940 1367524184

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/ext/iconv/php_iconv_supports_errno.h c9fe5a64864d05127716ebc0276c4a7d 1367524184

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.h bbe04f7fca119202575f0def3d7026bf 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/readdir.h 68287a3ad564ec21f79b995ffb81ec5e 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_nw.h d27dc6542c79e04aa23213b5c1c0e8e8 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.h 59c8c9e838bfb625ff1dcc010641822b 1367524197

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.h 7fc545d50a53c7b60c791e5ef79fa4fd 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_win32.h 963fb942d97237a230540ee3146e129c 1367524197

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config_common.h d6c2d6901ce68fee30f6455d243d2d04 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.w32.h 75f3d37aee9ad003336327d50eb37a38 1367524196

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/TSRM/TSRM.h 8838bb32d91176d18f11c4f9ad7a8a1a 1367524196

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi/cli

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/sapi/cli/cli.h ac8dfe0b7a8fb3477398feeadacbb615 1367524180

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/snprintf.h 8d7e992851bfeabe5f1454dcb845cf54 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_syslog.h 18d8eedbba6ff7579ac8a05ee0d3760c 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/logos.h cd245b5558476551c51fc5f04c6665fd 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_getopt.h 942a0a0ef6086d4f19ed7f48dce9c6ad 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_version.h 171ebbce218d6103e1d9735252150377 1367524198

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_streams_int.h a6e402b8c61d82e3afb949384e3d2115 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_glob_wrapper.h ebb0c0ccd9c9a4ad5fae75cb53139bc6 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_filter_api.h 994ddd9136197e51068b9388bcc6cbb6 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_context.h 2c42bf69423fd662764378da4025e0c7 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_userspace.h 3c6cb7bc5c54ebbbdec8dc2b1eb4381c 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_mmap.h f90eb9c7482eb2a5f05ad04a45c7e299 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_plain_wrapper.h 70bc53c5202a5322f5da0e40d5d94cf4 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_transport.h 7c870e9b4efa1fdb770d8de8dfffd314 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_content_types.h 5455cd6a2edf42a75fbcbef6c0ecd5c2 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_network.h ed70142de613f01f53ae9cf2711f08ff 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_open_temporary_file.h e43e6b4f3e349741cd00278abb8a109f 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_main.h 8fbcd3aaa99210bbd79da8118e5b0f18 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_streams.h 341261df12eacce4723a9acf9c685ad2 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/win95nt.h c93a265f3fdbbe51624bd8459e467185 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_config.h 7d0de224fcdfb4e8b464c19a5f709bde 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php.h c09483d26221885852f3083f0086674d 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/rfc1867.h 1b562426142960e1be3046a20665a1c4 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_variables.h 27b2f3d144dcb1e9ad71c56147329839 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_scandir.h 67afc8257fdf3cf247ed60df31cc4b98 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_output.h 5a698f178e75e4e3c7f32b715c518cfb 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/build-defs.h c1e3d3c9728c98c90d350b4809f303cd 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/SAPI.h 6ed9d4a34c4bf45c7b1deca4b390cfee 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/win32_internal_function_disabled.h 2aeec9eac238d0346fb85523cf3af499 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_ini.h 5949795a82955af2938e05c578964bdc 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_compat.h 7780e2042cf8e6e018043942239f597b 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_memory_streams.h 26852dfb62f89619a59cd71dfb241e54 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_logos.h c6ce8861011495f473bcd1394ac9b26a 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_ticks.h beaeb2c7bed0d5572fdde1ba6b703bf1 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/fopen_wrappers.h 34cb5ec6fc59a8800a7adfb789a9ae60 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/spprintf.h 251c9a0d2ab16cb635f57f7c43644452 1367524199

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_globals.h 1c364f5bc17f07cd89b1894437a7c31a 1367524198

obj /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/main/php_reentrancy.h db3428c91c47ba440999e1bc01788f5c 1367524198

dir /usr/lib/php5.4/include/php/include

dir /usr/lib/apache2

dir /usr/lib/apache2/modules

obj /usr/lib/apache2/modules/.keep_dev-lang_php-5.4 d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8[/code]

[code]

----------

## Pulie

yes! finally got it working, at least I think it works now.. 

i did this:

```
fuji ~ # cp /usr/lib/php5.4/apache2/libphp5.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/

fuji ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName      
```

so php had installed the module in different place where it should, I don't understand this..

but now php works! thanks all you for the messages!

----------

## Christian99

well, php installed it in the right place, the symlink to this file in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ is managed by eselect, because you can have different php versions installed. No the questions remains, why eselect didn't find it....

can u try this again: eselect php apache2 list

----------

## Pulie

```
fuji ~ # eselect php apache2 list

!!! Error: Action apache2 unknown

exiting

fuji ~ # eselect php list

!!! Error: Please chose one of the following modules: cli apache2 fpm cgi

exiting

fuji ~ # eselect apache2 php list

!!! Error: Can't load module apache2

exiting

fuji ~ # eselect apache2 list

!!! Error: Can't load module apache2

exiting

```

----------

## Christian99

sorry: 

```
eselect php list apache2
```

----------

## Pulie

```
fuji ~ # eselect php list apache2

  (none found)              

fuji ~ # 

```

----------

## Christian99

ok, very strange...

Summary: php installes fine, but eselect doesn't find it.

Last try: update or reemerge eselect and eselect-php.

Try again "eselect php list apache2"

if the resuslt is still "none found", then pleas post the output of "bash -x /usr/bin/eselect php list apache2"

I don't really know if i can help you out further then, but let's see...

PS: instead of copying the libphp5.so, symlinking would be better, because when you update your php the copied file will remain the same. but the symlink will point to the new file. If you need php cli, thenyou can do similar: ln -s /usr/lib/php5.4/php /usr/bin/

----------

## Pulie

emerged them and the result is the same

```
fuji ~ # eselect php list apache2

  (none found)              

fuji ~ # bash -x /usr/bin/eselect php list apache2

+ ESELECT_DATA_PATH=/usr/share/eselect

+ ESELECT_DEFAULT_MODULES_PATH=/usr/share/eselect/modules

+ ESELECT_MODULES_PATH=("${HOME}/.eselect/modules" "${ESELECT_DEFAULT_MODULES_PATH}")

+ ESELECT_CORE_PATH=/usr/share/eselect/libs

+ ESELECT_DEFAULT_ACTIONS=/usr/share/eselect/libs/default.eselect

+ ESELECT_VERSION=1.3.4

+ ESELECT_PROGRAM_NAME=eselect

+ ESELECT_BINARY_NAME=/usr/bin/eselect

+ ESELECT_KILL_TARGET=12249

+ EPREFIX=

+ EROOT=

+ unalias -a

+ unset -f rm

+ unset CDPATH GLOBIGNORE

+ IFS='    

'

+ shopt -s extglob

+ shopt -s expand_aliases

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/core.bash

+ inherit manip output path-manipulation tests

+ local x

+ for x in '"$@"'

+ [[ -e /usr/share/eselect/libs/manip.bash ]]

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/manip.bash

+ for x in '"$@"'

+ [[ -e /usr/share/eselect/libs/output.bash ]]

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/output.bash

+ for x in '"$@"'

+ [[ -e /usr/share/eselect/libs/path-manipulation.bash ]]

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/path-manipulation.bash

+ for x in '"$@"'

+ [[ -e /usr/share/eselect/libs/tests.bash ]]

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/tests.bash

+ trap 'echo "exiting" >&2; exit 250' 15

+ action=

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ for suffix in config 'update{,r}' tool manager reader

+ [[ /usr/bin/eselect != \/\u\s\r\/\b\i\n\/\e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

+ unset suffix

+ [[ -z '' ]]

++ basename /usr/bin/eselect

++ local path=/usr/bin/eselect suf=

++ [[ -z /usr/bin/eselect ]]

++ path=/usr/bin/eselect

++ path=eselect

++ [[ '' != \e\s\e\l\e\c\t ]]

++ path=eselect

++ echo eselect

+ binname=eselect

+ for prefix in config 'update{,r}' manage ''\''read'\'''

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

+ for prefix in config 'update{,r}' manage ''\''read'\'''

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

+ for prefix in config 'update{,r}' manage ''\''read'\'''

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

+ for prefix in config 'update{,r}' manage ''\''read'\'''

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

+ for prefix in config 'update{,r}' manage ''\''read'\'''

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

+ unset binname prefix

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ [[ -n php ]]

+ [[ php != \p\h\p ]]

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ action=php

+ shift

+ [[ -t 1 ]]

+ [[ '' = no ]]

+ colours

++ tput sgr0

+ COLOUR_NORMAL=''

++ tput bold

+ COLOUR_BOLD=''

++ tput setaf 4

+ COLOUR_HI=''

++ tput setaf 1

+ COLOUR_WARN=''

+ COLOUR_ERROR=''

++ tput setaf 2

+ COLOUR_LIST_HEADER=''

+ COLOUR_LIST_LEFT=''

+ COLOUR_LIST_RIGHT=''

+ init_columns

+ [[ -n '' ]]

++ tput cols

+ COLUMNS=136

+ unset colour

+ [[ -n php ]]

+ is_function es_do_php

++ type -t es_do_php

+ [[ '' == \f\u\n\c\t\i\o\n ]]

+ do_action php list apache2

+ local action=php modfile= subaction=list

+ [[ -z php ]]

+ shift

+ shift

+ ESELECT_MODULE_NAME=php

+ ESELECT_COMMAND='eselect php'

+ [[ eselect != eselect ]]

++ es_find_module php

++ local modname=php modpath= modfile=

++ [[ -z php ]]

++ for modpath in '"${ESELECT_MODULES_PATH[@]}"'

++ [[ -f /root/.eselect/modules/php.eselect ]]

++ for modpath in '"${ESELECT_MODULES_PATH[@]}"'

++ [[ -f /usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect ]]

++ break

++ modfile=/usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect

++ [[ -r /usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect ]]

++ echo /usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect

+ modfile=/usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect

+ source /usr/share/eselect/libs/default.eselect

+ source /usr/share/eselect/modules/php.eselect

+ [[ -z list ]]

+ is_function do_list

++ type -t do_list

+ [[ function == \f\u\n\c\t\i\o\n ]]

+ check_do do_list apache2

+ local function=do_list

+ shift

+ is_function do_list

++ type -t do_list

+ [[ function == \f\u\n\c\t\i\o\n ]]

+ do_list apache2

+ check_module apache2

++ echo cli apache2 fpm cgi

+ has apache2 cli apache2 fpm cgi

+ local test=apache2 item

+ shift

+ for item in '"$@"'

+ [[ cli == apache2 ]]

+ for item in '"$@"'

+ [[ apache2 == apache2 ]]

+ return 0

+ list_apache2

+ local targets

+ local a

+ targets=($(find_targets_apache2))

++ find_targets_apache2

+++ find_targets

++++ get_libdir

++++ local dir

+++++ list_libdirs

+++++ local dir

+++++ local -a libdirs

+++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

+++++ [[ -d /lib ]]

+++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib

+++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

+++++ [[ -d /lib32 ]]

+++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

+++++ [[ -d /lib64 ]]

+++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib64

+++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

+++++ [[ -d /libx32 ]]

+++++ echo lib lib64

++++ has lib64 lib lib64

++++ local test=lib64 item

++++ shift

++++ for item in '"$@"'

++++ [[ lib == lib64 ]]

++++ for item in '"$@"'

++++ [[ lib64 == lib64 ]]

++++ return 0

++++ echo /usr/lib64

++++ return

+++ for dir in '$(get_libdir)/php*.*'

++++ basename '/usr/lib64/php*.*'

++++ local 'path=/usr/lib64/php*.*' suf=

++++ [[ -z /usr/lib64/php*.* ]]

++++ path='/usr/lib64/php*.*'

++++ path='php*.*'

++++ [[ '' != \p\h\p\*\.\* ]]

++++ path='php*.*'

++++ echo 'php*.*'

+++ t='php*.*'

+++ has 'php*.*'

+++ local 'test=php*.*' item

+++ shift

+++ return 1

+++ dirs=' php*.*'

+++ echo 'php*.*'

++ for target in '$(find_targets)'

+++ get_libdir

+++ local dir

++++ list_libdirs

++++ local dir

++++ local -a libdirs

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib32 ]]

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib64 ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib64

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /libx32 ]]

++++ echo lib lib64

+++ has lib64 lib lib64

+++ local test=lib64 item

+++ shift

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib == lib64 ]]

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib64 == lib64 ]]

+++ return 0

+++ echo /usr/lib64

+++ return

++ [[ -f /usr/lib64/php*.*/apache2/libphp5.so ]]

++ get_active_apache2

+++ get_libdir

+++ local dir

+++ get_libdir

+++ local dir

++++ list_libdirs

++++ local dir

++++ local -a libdirs

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib32 ]]

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib64 ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib64

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ list_libdirs

++++ local dir

++++ [[ -d /libx32 ]]

++++ echo lib lib64

++++ local -a libdirs

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib32 ]]

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /lib64 ]]

++++ libdirs[${#libdirs[@]}]=lib64

+++ has lib64 lib lib64

+++ local test=lib64 item

+++ shift

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib == lib64 ]]

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib64 == lib64 ]]

+++ return 0

+++ echo /usr/lib64

+++ return

++ sed -ne 's:/usr/lib64/\(php[0-9]\.[0-9]\)/apache2/libphp5.so:\1:p'

++ /bin/sed -ne 's:/usr/lib64/\(php[0-9]\.[0-9]\)/apache2/libphp5.so:\1:p'

++++ for dir in '${ES_VALID_MULTILIB_DIRS}'

++++ [[ -d /libx32 ]]

++++ echo lib lib64

+++ has lib64 lib lib64

+++ local test=lib64 item

+++ shift

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib == lib64 ]]

+++ for item in '"$@"'

+++ [[ lib64 == lib64 ]]

+++ return 0

+++ echo /usr/lib64

+++ return

++ readlink -e /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so

+ a=

+ (( i = 0 ))

+ (( i < 0 ))

+ write_numbered_list -m '(none found)'

+ local n=1 m p

+ [[ -m == -* ]]

+ case $1 in

+ shift

+ m='(none found)'

+ shift

+ [[ '' == -* ]]

+ [[ 0 -eq 0 ]]

+ [[ -n (none found) ]]

+ is_output_mode brief

+ [[ '' = brief ]]

+ write_kv_list_entry '(none found)' ''

+ local n text key val lindent rindent 'ifs_save=    

'

+ local 'left=' 'right='

+ local 'normal='

+ IFS='    

'

+ [[ (none found) == \-\p ]]

+ lindent=

+ rindent=

+ key='(none found)'

+ val=

+ echo -n -e '  '

  ++ apply_text_highlights '' '(none found)'

++ local 'restore=' 'text=(none found)'

++ text='(none found)'

++ text='(none found)'

++ text='(none found)'

++ echo -n '(none found)'

+ echo -n -e '(none found)'

(none found)+ echo -n -e ''

+ text='(none found)'

+ n=14

+ [[ 14 -le 0 ]]

+ space 14

+ local n ret=

+ (( n = 1  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret=' '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='  '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='   '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='    '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='     '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='      '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='       '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='        '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='         '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='          '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='           '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='            '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='             '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ ret='              '

+ (( ++n  ))

+ (( n <= 14  ))

+ echo -n '              '

              + echo -n -e ''

+ n=28

+ local cols=136

++ apply_text_highlights '' ''

++ local 'restore=' text=

++ text=

++ text=

++ text=

++ echo -n ''

+ local cwords=

+ text=

+ [[ 28 -ge 136 ]]

+ echo -n -e ''

+ echo -e ''

+ IFS='    

'

+ [[ 0 -gt 0 ]]

fuji ~ # 

```

----------

## Christian99

ok, eselect searches in the lib64 dir, but your libphp5 is in a lib path....

do you have 32 or 64 bit system?

can you post your /etc/(portage)/make.conf and output of emerge --info

----------

## Pulie

hmm, there might have been some problems with the 32/64bit system in the installation.

If I remember correctly, I first tried to install the 64bit system, but it turned out my processor didn't support that so I changed it.

```
# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# Example:

# xinerama

USE="php apache2 jpeg gif 3dnow dvd dvdr truetype joystick matroska mmx music nvidia dri xvid java apache2 mysql php gnome gtk mozilla firefox unicode aac session X  -arts -esd -kde"

LINGUAS="fi"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3,

# and pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 'buildpkg' is an always-on setting for the emerge

#     flag of the same name. It causes binary packages to be created of all

#     packages that are merged.

#FEATURES="ccache fixpackages"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

ALSA_CARDS="ac97"

#SYNC="rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"
```

```
fuji ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.3-ck i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.3-ck-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_3000+-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Mar 2013 16:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fi_FI.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd dvdr firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java joystick jpeg matroska mmx modules mozilla mudflap music mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia openmp pam pcre php readline session ssl tcpd truetype unicode x86 xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ac97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fi" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

fuji ~ # 

```

----------

## Christian99

 *Pulie wrote:*   

> hmm, there might have been some problems with the 32/64bit system in the installation.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I first tried to install the 64bit system, but it turned out my processor didn't support that so I changed it.
> 
> 

 

how did you change it during installation? It's possible that you will get similar errors over time. So maybe you should consider reinstalling...

----------

## Elbryan

I would suggest you to symlink libraries instead of copying them  :Smile: 

----------

